# chickenboy lures:whats all the hype about...



## lip rippn (May 19, 2012)

have never used them but hear all of you talk great things about them someone make me a believer...is that all yall use or do yall use the other soft plastics out their...


----------



## texascity junky (Nov 9, 2010)

I use a lot of plastics... But the chichenboy lures have a crazy swimming action.. They are a all around bait, for flounder, s. tout, @ redfish... My to faves, red/white & glow silver...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I use other soft plastics but chickenboys produce well. I caught texas slam the other day on red/wht and chicjen on the bone to finish out. Buy a bag


-mac-


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

*here you go*

I fish a lot of different lures but mostly plastic. Saw a lot of people talking about chickenboys on here figured I would give them a try. Ordered 4 different colors and they arrived in 2 days, reason number 1 - good service. Fished the next morning with them glow/chrt. I was fishing next to a friends boat working a school of trout that seem to be holding off a steep drop off. I caught 2 fish to the other guys one. Those guys are good fisherman and were throwing assasins. Started trying to figure out why I was out fishing them. Finally realized the chichkenboys sink at a slower rate, about a 1/3 as fast as an assassin. Reason number 2 - different action than other plastics. I fished Saturday and we targeted some flatties when we were forced to find cover from a couple of tunderstorms. Worked an area that has a lot of rock and hangups but the chickenboys did not seem to get snagged as often, reason number 3. The flounder in the picture pulled the boga to 6 lbs. Look close and you can see one of those pink chickenboys sticking out of her mouth reason number 4 THEY CATCH FISH!!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

How are y'all working them? Slowly dragging and letting the bait do the work or twitch twitch reel? Or both?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

It depends on what you want to target, i work shorelines for reds by trolling snd drifting along and casting every few feet and just hopping it have caught reds, trout and flounder back to back. 
You can rig it under a cork, jighead, weedless, weightless, wacky style, try different things. 
I have used it to target reds by sight casting, worked reefs for trout and drug it on the bottom super slow for flatties. It all works great and i have caught fish on every color i have tried (i have all but one i believe)


-mac-


----------



## lip rippn (May 19, 2012)

Thanks fellas would also like to know how yall are working them...


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

*awesome lure*

They produced reds,flounder & speck's for me yesterday on Sabine .

Used as a swim bait or worked along the bottom . For speck's I swim it fast then let it drop & they would take it on the drop mostly .


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

texascity junky said:


> I use a lot of plastics... But the chichenboy lures have a crazy swimming action.. They are a all around bait, for flounder, s. tout, @ redfish... My to faves, red/white & glow silver...


Why Chickenboy himself has some crazy action!


----------



## burntorange77 (Jul 21, 2011)

I've also read all the good things about these lures and recently bought my first three bags. I tried them out on Sunday and caught a flounder on my third cast when no one else was catching anything. I'm certainly still learning about the best ways to fish them, but slowly bumping them on the bottom worked for me.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Tokavi,

Nice deer. Hard to score with that px. High 160's or better gross B and C?


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> Why Chickenboy himself has some crazy action!


^this, LMAO


----------



## lip rippn (May 19, 2012)

Ok im gonna buy 3 bags what colors do yall recomend...how many in a bag...


----------



## burntorange77 (Jul 21, 2011)

6 come in each bag. I'd recommend getting a variety for difference water colors and what cathced your eye. If you think it looks good then you'll have more confidence when fishing it. Darker for dirtier water and lighter for clearer water. Apparently the red and white are killer for flounder.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Chicken on da bone, plum chartreuse, red/white, ponk holo
The others are good as well


-mac-


----------



## lip rippn (May 19, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

If you've ever met Chickenboy you'd buy his lures out of sheer principle. Heck of a nice guy and is always offering great deals. Especially at boat/fishing shows. That being said...he makes a great lure! Lives in Bayou Vista so he "products tests" regularly and shipping is super fast. You can also find them in a few stores like Marburgers. Not Academy though.

So far I just rig mine on 1/8 jig head and use what I call the "Texas Two Step" method. Pop once, let if fall, pop twice, let it fall. Rinse and repeat. Out fished my Dad the other day 6 fish to none using just chicken on a bone while he fished a few of his "go to" lures. Including a gold spoon.

Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I like chicken on a bone, red & white, pink holographic, but try them all. They work!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> Why Chickenboy himself has some crazy action!


I hear rumors about this also....his next lure color might be 50 shades of gray!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I just placed an order, looking forward to using them. :brew2:


----------



## Moneygroup (Jun 30, 2011)

*meet Chickenboy on the water*

I've read a lot about Chickenboy and his lures and I finally meet him on the water the other day. I was fishing with live shrimp for about an hour with no luck and here comes some guy on a kenner and parks by me. This guy-Chickenboy throws his lure and lands a 20" fat flounder. I was like ****! Then he asked if I wanted it, hell yeah! He took a picture of it on his cooler seat and said here you go. You'll see the picture on 2cool and you can have the red & white shrimp lure in his stomach. Chickenboy was in and out in 15 minutes and rode into the sunset. I thought about gutting the flounder right there just so I could use the lure in his stomach.


----------



## joelopee (Jun 7, 2012)

I fished the red and white under a cajun thunder popping cork. Caught three reds and each one almost swallowed the whole lure. The plastic they are made of is tough and last a lot longer than assasins.


----------



## nixstix (Sep 8, 2005)

*All the hype- sold me.*

Just ordered 4 colors from Chickenboy, wish they were here already so I could use them this weekend!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Moneygroup said:


> I've read a lot about Chickenboy and his lures and I finally meet him on the water the other day. I was fishing with live shrimp for about an hour with no luck and here comes some guy on a kenner and parks by me. This guy-Chickenboy throws his lure and lands a 20" fat flounder. I was like ****! Then he asked if I wanted it, hell yeah! He took a picture of it on his cooler seat and said here you go. You'll see the picture on 2cool and you can have the red & white shrimp lure in his stomach. Chickenboy was in and out in 15 minutes and rode into the sunset. I thought about gutting the flounder right there just so I could use the lure in his stomach.


Thats the chit, i love it

-mac-


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Moneygroup said:


> I've read a lot about Chickenboy and his lures and I finally meet him on the water the other day. I was fishing with live shrimp for about an hour with no luck and here comes some guy on a kenner and parks by me. This guy-Chickenboy throws his lure and lands a 20" fat flounder. I was like ****! Then he asked if I wanted it, hell yeah! He took a picture of it on his cooler seat and said here you go. You'll see the picture on 2cool and you can have the red & white shrimp lure in his stomach. Chickenboy was in and out in 15 minutes and rode into the sunset. I thought about gutting the flounder right there just so I could use the lure in his stomach.


 http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=422999&highlight=chickenboy&page=2 Scroll down to post 16.


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

*Couldnt stand it...*

Went ahead and ordered 6 packages!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

just ordered a few to try out I need all the help I can get after last weekend....


----------



## burntorange77 (Jul 21, 2011)

teamburns said:


> I hear rumors about this also....his next lure color might be 50 shades of gray!


Very nice!!! I'm sure I'd dominate the fish with that bait.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

burntorange77 said:


> Very nice!!! I'm sure I'd dominate the fish with that bait.


Its too **** hot to be wearing black leather on the water!

-mac-


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nixstix said: Just ordered mine Today, wished I had them for the weekend! Heck even with the Holiday I bet you have them, he is that fast. Even if the lures didn't catch fish I would buy from him. His customer service is that impressive.


----------



## eyc0r (Apr 1, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Its too **** hot to be wearing black leather on the water!


Oh c'mon... the chaps are a$$less, and the gag ain't gonna do nothin but make a funny looking tan line...


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

Chickenboys cured my insomnia, they give me more energy throughout the day too.
best lure around!


----------



## rdawson43 (May 7, 2010)

They taste like chicken!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

rdawson43 said:


> They taste like chicken!!!


Whatever you do, no matter how hooongry you are, however good your fangers smell after smearin some chicken chit on a lure, DO NOT lick your fangers! The taste lingers for a while. Dont ask how i know

-mac-


----------



## eyc0r (Apr 1, 2010)

Dang... Just bought 4 packs and forgot to use the 2cool 10% discount... dern...

Got New Penny, Red & White, Chicken on a Bone, and holographic pink...

Now to find time between moving to a new house to go try them out!


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Whatever you do, no matter how hooongry you are, however good your fangers smell after smearin some chicken chit on a lure, DO NOT lick your fangers! The taste lingers for a while. Dont ask how i know
> 
> -mac-


 Do you guys recommend the Chicken Chit? If so, do you always use it? Or just if the action is slow?


----------



## lip rippn (May 19, 2012)

wheres chicken boy i wanna hear from the chicken boy professional himself a few of his tatics...lol...im gonna go online later this week and place my order...thanks a bunch fellas


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I don't keep many fish and those I do I give a lot away to some folks I know at Louis trailer park and to
Families I see fishing and don't look like they are catching much. 

The story from the other day was a hoot and I was really stoked about catching the large of a flounder so quickly. 

I have written on my websites some flounder tips I live by. Lately there has been no thumps whatsoever just dead weight which is really strange for so many to bite that way. 

However twice the past week I was standing in about a foot of water and I was about to bring my lure out of the water and throw again when a flounder comes out if no where and grabs my lure. Both times I screamed as it scared the heck out of me. Both times I released my bail and counted to 45 and both times the flounder went to the bottom a foot in front of me. Caught both of them


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

chickenboy said:


> Both times I screamed as it scared the heck out of me.


As long as you didn't scream like a little girl, we're OK.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm confused chickens cluck don't they not scream.lol.


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Tired of reading about the "Chickenboy Lure Craze", so I too have placed an order. Hope I didn't go overboard with the $80+ bill!


----------



## livin2learn (Jun 1, 2012)

chickenboy said:


> I don't keep many fish and those I do I give a lot away to some folks I know at Louis trailer park and to
> Families I see fishing and don't look like they are catching much.
> 
> The story from the other day was a hoot and I was really stoked about catching the large of a flounder so quickly.
> ...


Honest question....you give a 45 count before setting the hook?
Never caught many flounder, but loaded up on some of you lures the other day and am hoping for some flat fish next trip out....but I have never heard to wait that long before setting the hook. So by seeing your pics I am not doubting your skills, just want to clarify.
Thanks in advance chickenboy


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Yes count count count. Just caught a nice one minutes ago. No dead weight with this. Just one huge solid thump. I knew by the intensity of thump that it would a solid size shrimp. I counted to 60 cuz I wanted to catch this one for a living legend on 2cool.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Meant solid size flounder


----------



## topherLIVE (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a hard time waiting for 5 seconds before setting the hook.

I'm just not cut out for these flatfish


----------



## livin2learn (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah I don't have that kind of patience either but if I can catch them like CB I'll learn to count past 5 or 6


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflagI am fishing just with artificials on the bank at ROLLOVER PASS.
I was catching many flounders with soft bait ,but never count, striking in the same time when i feel the bite...

Photo: Ed Snyder


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag Some flounders catch by my catch at ROLLOVER PASS without counting:


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

Well I bit too; ordered me some chickenboy lures last night. Looking forward to trying them out. :shamrock:


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

i hope the fish bite as well as all of us 2coolers. just put in my order for some passion pink, plum chart, chicken on the bone, red and white along with some shrimp chicken chit. 

watching the mail now


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

People thought I was crazy stocking up on your baits nearly 2 years ago chickenboy don't forget your groupies.Team Chickenboy i can see it now.lol.Its what I wear.


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

Where are the Chickenboy performance wear offers?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Yep........."Team ChickenBoy Pro Staff"...............I can smell that CHIT now!! Had to throw that in there!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

obergrafeter said:


> Where are the Chickenboy performance wear offers?


he's not sponsoring anyone unless they wear the suit.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

oh no!! maybe some yellow shirts, w/ red/blk trim all over. his Logo etc. maybe CB will roll that around in his mind for a while!!


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

Feathers would be OK. I'm in, where do we get one!!!! Love your bait and your chit,..you just need shirts!!


----------



## Skyjunky (Jun 11, 2007)

Just bought 3 bags today. Hopefully it'll take off the skunk stench thats been on me the ladt month.


----------



## TheDome (Jun 26, 2012)

Just received 12 bags of chickenboys finest and a bottle of that liquid chit today.. AWESOME plastics and unbelievable service and shipping..:biggrin:


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

12 bags and still no shirt!!!! Come on Chickenboy we need shirts. Hell you can probably make more money selling ChickenChit Shirts anyway!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Tshirts online


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

I've got to bump this back to the top as this is a very important topic. Yes you have T Shirts but they are in childrens sizes (2x I mean come on, i've got two year old grand kids wear bigger shirts than that) But the real deal is in performance shirts that make us look cool on the water. Hell I don't ever catch fish...........it's looking cool that matters. We want jersys!!!!!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Got 3x too. My shopping cart won't go that size. Go short sleeve and Lon sleeve in 3x and are the same price as 2x

If you want 3x order a 2x and put in the instructions "hey you stupid chicken send me a 3x"


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

OK so I got the 3X Tee on order, now how about them Performance Jerseys? Gotta have one!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Pro-Staff Tournamnet Shirts...but they'll cost ya...?


----------



## tump (Jul 4, 2012)

just got my cb shimp in.chickenboy threw in a freebie bag.thanks cb


----------



## Ninja (Sep 17, 2005)

Got mine on order and like someone else forgot the 2cool discount...:hairout:


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

what is the 2cool discount I just ordered but maybe I will order more


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, another Paul Brown story?? I'm sticking with my assassins but this site has been good marketing for chicken boy. Keep up the good work.


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

Chickenboy continues his lousy service. Ordered Sunday and got here today. Slacker...........I still want a performance jersey though!


----------

